# ..debió de impresionar a..



## Rea.

Hola,
he intentado traducir esta frase, podéis ayudarme, por favor?
Mi aleman es todavia básico..

'La frase debi*ó* de impresionar a su vecino, porque, a la ma*ñ*ana siguiente, la mir*ó* de una manera extrana'.

'Den Satz musste ihr Nachbar erschüttern, weil im Folgende Morgen sah er mit seltsam Weise zu sie'' (??)

Gracias


----------



## Alemanita

Der Satz hatte wohl ihren Nachbarn beeindruckt, denn am nächsten Morgen sah er sie auf eine eigenartige/seltsame Art (und Weise) an.


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

"..._musste_ ihren Nachbarn beeindruckt haben..."
Me gusta mejor esa versión con "musste" porque tenemos "deber" en la frase original. Y "deber" se traduce con "müssen".
¡¿Sería una traducción más literal, no?!


----------



## Rea.

Yo también, pienso  que sería mejor mantener el verbo con 'müssen'.. explica en manera mas fuerte la intención de la autora del libro donde he traído la frase.
'El' de la novela tiene que ser muy impresionado, por eso la mira en manera 'diferente','extrana'..

Gracias igualmente a los dos..


----------



## jordi picarol

Bueno,la frase parece que queda traducida,¿no? Solamente quisiera corregir 2 cosas en español.
Liebhaber,no se dice: me gusta mejor,es: "me gusta más",o bien "prefiero"
Rea,no se dice: explica "en"manera más fuerte la intención de la autora del libro "donde" he "traido" la frase,es:explica "de" manera más fuerte la intención de la autora del libro "de donde" he "sacado/tomado" la frase.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

@jordi Muchas gracias. Siempre estoy muy agradecido si alguien me corrige.
Saludos


----------



## Hazel

Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber said:


> "..._musste_ ihren Nachbarn beeindruckt haben..."
> Me gusta mejor esa versión con "musste" porque tenemos "deber" en la frase original. Y "deber" se traduce con "müssen".
> ¡¿Sería una traducción más literal, no?!



No es "deber", sino "deber de", lo cual significa otra cosa: probabilidad. Yo creo que la traducción de Alemanita con "wohl" está bien.


----------



## Dan2

Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber said:


> "..._musste_ ihren Nachbarn beeindruckt haben..."
> Me gusta mejor esa versión con "musste" porque tenemos "deber" en la frase original. Y "deber" se traduce con "müssen".





Hazel said:


> No es "deber", sino "deber de", lo cual significa otra cosa: probabilidad.


Lo interesante es que "müssen" también puede significar probabilidad:
"Er hat ein teures Auto gekauft. Er muss Geld haben."
No sé si este "Er muss Geld haben." es _precisamente_ igual a "Debe de tener dinero.", pero es claro que "müssen" puede significar no solamente obligación sino también probabilidad.


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

Dan2 said:


> Lo interesante es que "müssen" también puede significar probabilidad:
> "Er hat ein teures Auto gekauft. Er muss Geld haben."
> No sé si este "Er muss Geld haben." es _precisamente_ igual a "Debe de tener dinero.", pero es claro que "müssen" puede significar no solamente obligación sino también probabilidad.



Pienso que eso es exactamente lo que quiere decir ese "müssen" en esa traducción. La frase alemana quiere expresar suposición o probabilidad. Es seguro que la persona que habla no sabe precisamente si el vecino realmente está impresionado.



> Yo creo que la traducción de Alemanita con "wohl" está bien.


Sí, lo es. Pero, como ya he dicho, la versión con "müssen" es más literal. 

Saludos =)


----------



## Hazel

Dan2 said:


> Lo interesante es que "müssen" también puede significar probabilidad:
> "Er hat ein teures Auto gekauft. Er muss Geld haben."
> No sé si este "Er muss Geld haben." es _precisamente_ igual a "Debe de tener dinero.", pero es claro que "müssen" puede significar no solamente obligación sino también probabilidad.



Cierto, no había caído en eso.


----------

